# Save Lacy



## Twistyman (May 18, 2008)

* Lacy has been banned and doesn't know why. She is a big part of this site, plus a card carrying paying member...We need..(she needs) an explanation after all the posts and time she's devoted to enhance the growing and laughing of others......Attica...Attica...Attica 
Is that too much to ask for, for loyalty ??????? I would hope not.
*


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2008)

bump...bump


----------



## Charfizcool (May 18, 2008)

...what? Why would she get banned? She was cool


----------



## jizzle96 (May 18, 2008)

well i was wondering y i didnt see her around for a while, and ye give us a reason and bring her back, aint cool, gyal had like 20,000 posts, she has a right to b left back


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 18, 2008)

Yeah... I'd like an answer too, why is Lacy banned? RIU, please offer an explanation. She is a sweet girl.


----------



## IAMDGK (May 18, 2008)

dang there hasnt been an explanation yet on why shes banned?
i thought sommeone wouldve explained it by now!


----------



## ZenMaster (May 18, 2008)

Banned? Again?

I don't know why she was banned the first time. Probably pushed some buttons but I think she is a welcomed member to this community by the majority including myself.


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 18, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/search.php?searchid=1569064

Looking at her posts I see no reason as to why she was banned, being bipolar she can have mood swings and might've bitched someone out in a PM but being that we all know of her condition and support her, no ban should've resulted if that was the case.


----------



## Florida Girl (May 18, 2008)

Are you sure she's banned? Maybe she just got high and forgot her password? Or maybe someone busted into her account and changed her password? (someone broke into winnn420's recently). Did she actually get a notice from admin SAYING she's banned?


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 18, 2008)

Yeah it'll say this...

You have been banned for the following reason:
No reason was specified.
Date the ban will be lifted: Never


----------



## HiAzHeLL (May 18, 2008)

maybe we'll all get banned for just talkin about it! 
be carefull lol .............


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2008)

*Yeah she got banned....A bit of a fdd & lacy thing. I will not go into details. It seems to have been 2 bears poking each other, both stubborn at times, But I dare say both loved here just for that fact. One has more power..rightfully so....but being an old school pot head I like the peace route, forgive and move on... I would
really hope this can be worked out....If a resolution can't be arranged I'll be posting sites for your lacy enjoyment, and support to a very sad friend..
A brief note to the powers that be.....................maybe some compromise
can be attained......hopefully...At least a pm that I can pass on, either way.

*


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 18, 2008)

I think personal issues kept in PM's between two people here should not lead to a ban, FDD. It is both you and Lacy's problem to sort out. You've banned a very respected and loved member here because of a personal issue?? When the issues become public and affect the public here, then it is time for a ban... I see no other way of doing it. Come on man, let her come back!


----------



## HiAzHeLL (May 18, 2008)

yeah its wrong to ban when its just personal issues, thats not RIU's problem.....so if you had a conflict with someone that doesnt mean you should ban them from a site that has nothing to do with the issue????does it????? i dont kno im confused lol


cant we all just get along


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 18, 2008)

HiAzHeLL said:


> cant we all just get along



I have high  hopes!


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2008)

*On her behalf, thanks. I pass the names of supporters on. As said in England she'll be chuffed.(pleased, excited). For those who non habla...Plus between us............
quick over here..............Some of the other places are..??..how do I put this.....
Pretty fucking bleek....**shit, I'll have to quit pot...by the end of the day I'll probably be banned at 4 different sites.......Probably same owners......I'm screwed*


----------



## Seamaiden (May 18, 2008)

How very disturbing. This is not how a moderator should behave, especially when the site does not belong to this one person, nor is there anything in the users agreement, nor is the "love" spread equally among members.  I call bullshit. She should get her money back at the VERY least.


----------



## kronicsmurf (May 18, 2008)

Ok I'm gonna throw my two cents in here and ask PLEASE Bring back LACY!!!! i don't remember ever seeing her bash anyone so why did she get banned?????


----------



## jizzle96 (May 18, 2008)

ye lacy was cool, she should be left on, her posts were funny and she was pretty helpfull too, hope she gets put back on....


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2008)

*Hi & thanks, I'll put your name on the support list, but lets not rag the moderators
as we've not had any reply on or from their side..and as we're talking here arbitrary thinking can & could be wrong....2 sides, 1 penny sort of thing. I used to be a Teamster Union rep. so I'm just trying to broker a compromise. Strikes & lockouts never gain for either side..........as stated there are a lot of malevolant
peeps here.......I'd hazard a guess lacy's not one....Maybe foot in mouth sort, but who isn't & hasn't......................lets hope
*


----------



## CanadianCoyote (May 18, 2008)

Lacy was so nice to me when I showed up ... I can't believe she was banned!

It's good to have a big mix of people ... unless they're causing harm to the community at large ...

G'damn it!


----------



## bongspit (May 18, 2008)

*boys and girls... I think*


----------



## TetraHyC (May 18, 2008)

what happened??????


----------



## CALIGROWN (May 18, 2008)

Well for starters...this thread will need to be in the requests to get the attention you are looking for...so ill move it..


----------



## bongspit (May 18, 2008)

*Good man...*


----------



## Chiceh (May 18, 2008)

Lacy my friend what has happened? Can RIU please bring her back. She needs us as much as we need her here.


----------



## primeralives (May 18, 2008)

thats what happesn when you have beef with fdd


----------



## bongspit (May 18, 2008)

*word.......*


----------



## CALIGROWN (May 18, 2008)

word to yo moms..


----------



## bongspit (May 18, 2008)

My mama's so fat that her belly button makes an echo....no.....I mean your mama...shit.....*save Lacy.....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 18, 2008)

primeralives said:


> thats what happesn when you have beef with fdd


*Thanks for support..........*


----------



## 40acres (May 18, 2008)

anyone figured out why she was banned?


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

I don't know why Lacy was banned and it is none of my business.

I miss her. She has always shown me kindness and respect and while obviously something was amiss, I've never seen her post anything violating any rules that I was aware of - but again I am ignorant to the cause of the ban.

I would like to think RIU would give me a chance or two to make amends if I went astray and I support the same consideration for my pal, Lacy.

If it is possible to bring her back, please consider doing so since I feel she was a real asset to the community as well as being kind and a friend.


----------



## HiAzHeLL (May 18, 2008)

being moderator comes with responsibility, i personally dont kno FDD or what he's like so im not tryin to diss him or piss him off,.....But .......if your gonna take up that responsibility as a mod on a web site it should be professional, which in turn personal issues should not affect the professionality of the site or a moderators job. 

Does RIU actually want a mod that bans people for personal conflicts? does RIU wanna loose members because someone didnt agree with what was said even tho it didnt break the rules? Or are they just out to take money and not care how people are moded? 

i kno i have no right to ask these questions but i also think lacy was cool and should be added back on to the site and i would hope the rest of you would do the same for me under the same circumstances


----------



## Seamaiden (May 18, 2008)

Lacy has frequently offered good advice specifically regarding gardening of Cannabis. 
That is specifically the purpose of this site. As such, and again, considering what I observe by many other members on this site who appear to be able to attack with impunity, some of them offering absolutely _nothing_ in terms of gardening knowledge, it is my opinion that any moderator who allows personal feelings to affect their behavior as a moderator should not be in such a position.

I agree with you, even if you ARE high as hell.


----------



## bongspit (May 18, 2008)

*save Lacy......*


----------



## babylonburn (May 18, 2008)

lately alot of cool people are getting banned for sum fuckery filled lil reasons.....and ii actually liked lacy...she has a nice since of humor and one of the few woman cultivators on the site....is a good sow'r......ii wouldnt want to think somone that has almost as many post as PROBABLY THE CREATOR OF THE SITE...LOL...if she doesnt get back on the site with her original avatar,etc....ii dont know what to tell ya.....birds of a feather flock together..as ii would say

and FDD has been getting pretty personal with the way he seems to pick and choose who he chucks off to the side.....iim pretty sure im not the only one or two thats noticed

LACY HAS II VOTE....AND II DONT VOTE


----------



## Seamaiden (May 18, 2008)

Nope, you're not the only one who's noticed, babylon.


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 19, 2008)

save Lacy! We need some answers... should we stick to our MO and not accept anything less than victory? V for Victory!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> * Lacy has been banned and doesn't know why. She is a big part of this site, plus a card carrying paying member...We need..(she needs) an explanation after all the posts and time she's devoted to enhance the growing and laughing of others......Attica...Attica...Attica
> Is that too much to ask for, for loyalty ??????? I would hope not.
> *


she knows exactly why. if you all really want to know i can post it all. ask her again if that's what she really wants. once again she can't just leave me the f%&k alone. now i have to answer to this. 

she was unbanned the minute someone missed her.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

i really appreciate all the assumptions. love you all.


----------



## CALIGROWN (May 19, 2008)

The Torch Party....arrrrr Maitys


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Hey Guys/Gals,
> 
> It has come to my attention that other users are mistreating each other, we are a cannabis family and this will not be tolerated any longer, rollitup has always strived to be a tight knit family however with our growing popularity we are getting larger. Progress cannot be stopped only embraced however we have always gone by the "No Rules" and "Freedom Of speech policy" however this is true to an extent blatant disregard for moderators and other users will not be tolerated and will deserve you an infraction or a ban depending on the severity.
> 
> ...



https://www.rollitup.org/support/47767-attention-users-will-not-tolerated.html#post517779


----------



## CALIGROWN (May 19, 2008)

Those are the official rules of this site....etch it into your brains...


----------



## Seamaiden (May 19, 2008)

Indeed. 

However, I still stand by my previous statements regarding policing of _all_ who attack or abuse. It simply isn't done, and it appears to me that with so few mods/admins _cannot_ really be done. What ends up happening is that it's basically applied to those who are caught, or... ?? I notice immediately that you make red (noticeable) the bit about not attacking moderators, and that tends to "bury" the rest of it, the bit about the rule applying to all members. Can you see how that might lead someone to the conclusion that you're essentially putting yourself above others in importance?

Here we appear to have a member who, from what those of us on the "outside" are able to determine, has not violated this rule, yet is banned (I would have said appears to be banned, but you've confirmed that she was, indeed, banned). In the meantime, it's quite easy to find many other examples of clear abuse in the form of very personal attacks, and many of those who continue with the poor behavior seem to be able to do so with apparent impunity. So, when folks see that, what then? Keep our mouths shut? That's not exactly conducive to the "family" or community feeling.

I certainly expect unity among site admins and mods, but I also rather expect some fairness when such rules are applied. When such rules are put into place, especially when you're working with such a large site, you set yourselves up for observations when you do whatever it is that you do, as well as requiring a LOT of policing.

Honestly, fdd (and CALI, rollitup, et alia), if we cannot find what Lacy did that brought about her banning, then what else are we to think except that it involved a private and personal exchange between the two of you? 

I understand that making my observations may lead to me being banned as well, but at least I haven't shelled out any of my own hard-earned cash for the privilege.


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i really appreciate all the assumptions. love you all.


* Good mornind Mr. fdd & all....Please know that as the one who started this thread
I specifically told everyone that there are 2 sides to the penny and that only one side had at that time been voiced..Being a weekend and a Sunday to boot I did not want, illicit or accept any crap without the reply which I knew would follow... Fair is, as fair does....You are and have been a more than fair moderator, and on more than one occasion have joined in the banter with both a parenting hand and yes at times an acidic tongue........which to your benefit
has only gone to strenghten your on-line persona......and maybe your off-line one too..There was no disrespect directed at, or intended for, you or any other person who created and maintain a site that we all obviously enjoy and partake
in..... as far as assuming......well we all know, and at times have done the sin of not reading all, and completely, the entire post before they start their rant.......
thats always been a human foible.....jumping 1st....thinking 2nd......................
shit look at old twisty......both feet, fucked leg, pot belly and head 1st.....it was just.......well.........Lacy's fun, and one of the few people who other people like to follow on her exploits.........lacy's garden & fdd's guitar.......... and a puff.................what's more better on a Saturday morning ?.......

* just a final point...Lacy did not specify when was the friction point and what It was.....Confidence was kept by Lacy about actual subject.........and I'm a curious fuck and she at no time divulged any exact reason...........personal borders were never breached................................................twisty
*


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2008)

The on-line community is a strange place...we assume, we accept, we believe and don't, everything. At some sites...(this one for sure) the very fact that it's not quite legal seems to tighten those beliefs that we are 1....we're not.......sadly.
We readily argue growing styles, lights, soil,.....etc.....We like and hate each others politics.......everyones parent has said..."that mouth is going to get you in trouble".........smart people who we used to think dumb, go figure.....pot calling kettle.
Stoned people make strange bedfellows..
......Thats the problem here...We start to, What we think is know people on-line, when we really don't.........we feel more secure here than in person, and thus may say stupid, mean, sexist and plain rude things..I've done it....& before I realized that you could delete shit....old twisty..sharp as a tack......


----------



## 40acres (May 19, 2008)

+rep to twisty for trying to help a buddy. Right or wrong he was there.


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2008)

*Thanks for the kind words.......what can I say, I think she's a scream...................
If I got banned I be as crazy as a shithouse mouse...other sites are ok, some more than others......but not RIU................Again Thank you....twisty 
*


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 19, 2008)

Woo hoo, she's unbanned... twisty get her back posting!


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

*I've been in touch with Lacy through this, missed this thread or would have posted before. PM Lacy if you want her back, she's found other places to play, tell her that we miss her .Peace!*


----------



## SocataSmoker (May 19, 2008)

"Lacy has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

PM twisty or me, we will pass it on,


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2008)

SocataSmoker said:


> Woo hoo, she's unbanned... twisty get her back posting!


*Shes a tad shy.....o no what did they do to her ???? **I'm going to get killed when she sees that..........................
*


----------



## 40acres (May 19, 2008)

I see where everyone went.


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

40acres said:


> I see where everyone went.


*Yeah well, we went out for a minute but we're back now.*


----------



## Bain (May 19, 2008)

I know it is easy to jump all over FDD because of this ban, but lets remember its easy to hate the one with the power. Can anyone deny that FDD has been one of the most level headed and intelligent people on this site? *I'm not saying one side is right or wrong*, but until you know the whole story, don't start pointing fingers.

On a personal note, lacy was a nice addition to this website. If she doesn't come back I will miss her posts. But, her banning is something that I have to trust FDD did because he had to...


----------



## jimmyspaz (May 19, 2008)

*On another topic (kinda) has anybody seen WhiteWidowWoman?? She seems to have disappeared too, maybe one of the female members could PM her??*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

this is almost starting to fall under .........


https://www.rollitup.org/support/16130-goodbye-threads.html



rollitup said:


> These threads are not needed, on sight they will be removed from the forum, and possible ban for not following the rules.
> 
> If you are unhappy with someone in the forum there is no need to vent your anger out on the rest of the forum. In your control panel there is always the ignore button.
> 
> ...





just with a different spin on it. 

.
.
.


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2008)

*There does seem to be some sort of evil happening...all the womenfolk keep disappearing....They can't all work or us slacker guys would be richer.............
Remember when I talked about foot in mouth......well monkey see.......*


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2008)

*Hey boss no goodbyes here......we're looking for the women...........if not we're in a gay chat room...(not that there's anything wrong with that).........**I should stop while I'm ahead..........NOT THAT ONE.................F*&#
*


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey boss no goodbyes here......we're looking for the women...........if not we're in a gay chat room...(not that there's anything wrong with that).........**I should stop while I'm ahead..........NOT THAT ONE.................F*&#
> *



wasn't it stated that if enough people pm her she will come back? like i said, just a different spin. beg me to stay, beg me to come back. she knows she was unbanned, why can't it just end there and we all go about our day? 

to avoid any further drama i am closing this thread. everyone loves and misses her. send her a link to this thread. she is unbanned and can post at anytime. it's on her now.


----------

